
Jack Dorsey Has No Clue What He Wants - longdefeat
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/jack-dorsey-twitter-interview_us_5c3e2601e4b01c93e00e2a00?gmf
======
core-questions
What a typically trash article from Huff Po. Is it really Jack Dorsey's job to
shut down conservative and right wing discourse? Is he obligated in some sense
to use the Huff Po factbook as his personal bible and deplatform anyone who
dares have a different perspective?

Shutting down actual abuse / bullying is one thing, but enforcing restrictions
on free speech that aren't legally required is not something these companies
should do, nor are they going to be successful at changing minds, shaping
dialogue, or improving the state of affairs by doing this.

